# AR-15



## msteen1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey all, I am looking into purchasing an AR-15.  I am willing to spend around $1,000 for just the rifle.  I have been looking at the Bushmasters and Stag Arms, because they are around my price range.  I just wanted to check with you gun fanatics before I buy something I might regret.  Any advise or suggestions?


----------



## rv808 (Nov 12, 2007)

Why buy one at all?  Come January 20th, you'll get your own M-16 or M-4 for free!


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 12, 2007)

yea but I will not be allowed to take that one home to "play with."


----------



## rv808 (Nov 12, 2007)

msteen1 said:


> yea but I will not be allowed to take that one home to "play with."



No...but I am.  ;)


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 12, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 12, 2007)

Model1sales.com
or modelonesales.com

Pick and build what you want.

And absolutely 100% satisfied with their cust service.

and YOU MUST POST PICS HERE!!!!  Lol......

Good luck

Steve

Here's mine:
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4997


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks. and when I get it I will post pics, but first I have to buy a camera I guess.  I am wanting something similar to the setup you have..


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 12, 2007)

My .02

I'd wait and spend just a tad more and purchase the LMT (Lewis Machine Tool) Defender lower with the two stage trigger and SOPMOD stock. You can then purchase the LMT upper 16" barrel with A2 flash hider and carbine length gas system. It's already flat topped. A bolt and bolt carrier and charging handle will cost extra with a titanium firing pin. You'll be looking at about $1,400 but you won't be second guessing your purchase at any time in your life. You'll know that you own possibly the best in the business in the AR15 platform rifle manufacturing process. 

Bushy, Armalite, Olympic, Stag, et al are all decent running rifles and you wont be disapointed with them unless you start to do some real AR15 gun smithing. You'll find out then the suttle nuances of the better names in the industry. 

On the other hand, most M4 style Bushmasters can be had for under a thousand dollars with a telescopic stock and carbine gas system and removable carry handle with a Mil Spec 1913 rail underneath. These come with the standard front sight fixed gas block which can be easily removed if you decide later to utilize a longer gas system and single interface rail handguard system by using a low profile gas block and adding a front flip up sight like the Troy BUIS set. Although changing out the gas system requires some know how and generally is not done unless your wanting to sport another barrel for an SPR type setup. EDIT TO ADD: Bushy provides chromemoly chrome lined M4 profiled barrels that are NATO chambered. I believe they are using the "Wylde" chamber which will accomodate both .223 Remington and NATO surplus ammuntion. (If you can find NATO ammo currently)  I believe Rock River also uses the Wylde chamber with Wilson barrels of the same alloy unless your wanting one of their National Match barrels. 

Most people purchase the basic Bushmaster rifle, then a year later have another $1,000 or $2,000 into the rifle after adding in optics, mounts, rails systems, SOPMOD and EMOD stocks, better grips, trigger guards, lights, lasers, foregrip and Troy or A.R.M.S BUIS's. Trust me, you'll find more options for the AR15 rifle than any other rifle currently in production. It's and addiction. 

Personally, If I purchase another AR15 it will be another LMT complete with SOPMOD stock and possibly the MRP type upper with a 6.8 SPC barrel. I know from experience that LMT is not a brand that I may find myself later wondering how find the cash for a higher quality AR15.  I recently purchased an LMT upper for another NFA type purchase to replace the upper on an older CAR-15 Colt 609 Commando. 

Those with more experience feel free to add to my comments.

Good Luck.


----------



## msteen1 (Nov 12, 2007)

wow.  Let the research continue.  I don't want any regrets.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to a gun show and price complete weapons, and pieces.  I've assembled my own lowers, and bought assembled uppers and accesories.

You can get a basic weapon for less the a grand, and fully equip one for $1000-$1200.


----------



## pardus (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive read posts by people who _should_ know, that bushmasters are crap.

True or not I can't confirm, personally until I am convinced otherwise I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## jordan (Nov 15, 2007)

why do you think they are crap??


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2007)

_*I*_ don't think they are crap.



> Ive read posts by people who should know, that bushmasters are crap.


----------

